# 7-Up bottle



## mapclmbyakr (Sep 1, 2019)

Found this 7-UP bottle along the Sewanee Perimeter Trail in Sewanee, TN while hiking on 9-1-2019. Can someone give information as to the date and place of manufacture. From what I can tell and have tried to show in the pictures: it had been printed (not sure if that's the correct term) instead of having a label applied; there are seams running up and down; there is a small indention molded on the back toward the bottom; plus the information molded on the bottom of the bottle. Thanks for you time...


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks like 1962 with all the ACL worn off. Is it 12 or 16 oz.? Anyone know when 7-up started with 16 oz?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 1, 2019)

I like the Duraglas series. They were good strong heavy bottles. Made by Owens-Illinois glass plant 7, Alton, Illinois in 1962. These bottles without the ACL on them are very common and not worth much but I do like studying the bottoms on them to see who made them and when.


----------



## mapclmbyakr (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks like 10 oz. and was bottled by Seven Up Bottling Co., Nashville, Tennessee. Although the ACL is worn, there is still a faint impression if the light catches it just right. Also reads "You Like It. It Likes You."


----------



## mapclmbyakr (Sep 1, 2019)

Assuming with the seams that it was made in a mold. Also, what was the purpose of the molded-in indention?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 1, 2019)

mapclmbyakr said:


> Assuming with the seams that it was made in a mold. Also, what was the purpose of the molded-in indention?


I believe it was to hold the bottle in place when applying the label so that the two colours lined up perfectly.  Not 100% certain on this though, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 2, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I believe it was to hold the bottle in place when applying the label so that the two colours lined up perfectly.  Not 100% certain on this though, someone correct me if I'm wrong.



That makes sense. Agree!


----------



## dayboo1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Could be injection point aslo for molten glass, that also serves as locator for placement of printing in correct spot of bottle.


----------



## Eric (Sep 11, 2019)

CanadianBottles is correct it is to hold the bottle in place when the screens/ink hits the bottle.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 16, 2019)

There four types of ACL Indexing / Registering  ...

1. Dimple
2. Lug
3. Ramp
4. Slots

Attachments ...

1. Examples of all four
2. 1951 ACL Bottle Machine Patent (Lug)
3. 1952 Duraglas Ad (Dimple)


----------



## HouTxSoda (Sep 16, 2019)

Are these square lugs only internal (press into the bottle) ? I have a Triple XXX Root Beer Duraglass bottle with one that is external (sticks out of the bottle).
Thanks !


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 16, 2019)

Lugs = Protrude / Square
Dimples = Inset / Round
Ramps = Inset / Sloping Rectangle
Slots = Inset / Lines


----------



## HouTxSoda (Sep 24, 2019)

SodaBob,
Thank you for the additional information.
You are an invaluable resource.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks HTS

Here are some closeups of the three most common ACL ...

1. Dimple
2. Lug
3. Ramp

The majority of ACL soda bottles will have one variation or another.  If anyone who reads this finds one of these on a bottle earlier than 1950, please let us know -- Thanks


----------



## HouTxSoda (Sep 26, 2019)

The Triple XXX bottle I mentioned earlier has a Owens Illinois Duraglass code mark : 15 <OI> 48.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 26, 2019)

HTS

Thanks 

But does it also have one of the registering Dimples? / Lugs? / Ramps? -- That's mainly what I'm trying to determine. The earliest use of any of those types of registering "buttons" that I'm currently aware of are 1951


----------



## shotdwn (Sep 26, 2019)

SODABOB, I have two 7UP bottles that are pre 1951 that have the lug on them. One is dated 1947 and the other is an 8 bubble 1941. Both are from Owens-Illinois plant Number 3. Hope this helps your research.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks shotdwn

I will make a note of those. So far I have only examined the bottles I have, with 1951 being the earliest. I'm just now expanding that search outside of my limited collection. As far as I know, Owens-Illinois was the first bottle manufacturer to use them.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Sep 26, 2019)

The Triple XXX has a lug - square protruding out.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 26, 2019)

HTS

Thanks, again -- Do you know the date of your Triple XXX bottle?


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 26, 2019)

Bob, I have two 1941 8 bubble 7ups with 'lugs' and one 1942 7up 8 bubble with 'lug'.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks Rich -- Now I have a year (1941) to search for some documentation that might explain more about them.  It will be interesting to see if any dimples and/or ramps turn up. I'm pretty sure the dimples were introduced around 1950. I'm not sure about the ramps -- I only have one bottle that has it.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Sep 27, 2019)

The Triple XXX code on the bottle is 15 <OI> 48 so I think this makes it a bottle made in Waco Texas in 1948 for the Nu Grape Bottling Co. of Amarillo Texas.​


----------

